# My Betta Pedro



## OSUJillyBean (Dec 30, 2008)

This is Pedro, my male betta. I got him about 5 weeks ago from Petsmart (closest thing I have to a LFS). He's a dark tropical blue-purple color with lovely red fins. It makes him look sort of Incan/Mayan (hence the stereotypical name). 

I got these ghost shrimp last night but I think he was more interested in the bag than the shrimp.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool! 
I just got two Bettas for a half-barrel by my front door. 

Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

one day i want to release a male betta or two and a bunch of females into an artificial pond - no access to native waters - and harvest any young produced..... besides the point..... nice betta!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

How is it going with two bettas in the same container. This doesn't generally work but lately I have been hearing of it being done. It would not be working in my tanks, my guys would tear each other to shreds.

Rose


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I heard that in a heavily planted tank, you can keep multiple males in the same tank and they will set up a pecking order..... never tried it......


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

They would tear the plants and tank and each other apart for me. I would be afraid to try it. Just be sure if you do ever try it to always have a back up in the works in case you need to do an emergency seperation. 

Rose


----------



## OSUJillyBean (Dec 30, 2008)

Well raspberries. I was watching my betta yesterday and noticed he was carrying around something white in his mouth like a dog with a bone.

It was half of a ghost shrimp.  

I still have five or six (started with seven). I have nowhere else to move the shrimp so I guess they'll just stay in there and try not to become a shrimp cocktail.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Considering the bettas first food in a lot of instances is baby brine shrimp, it is not surprising that they would see shrimp in any form as fair game in their tank. Shrimp are generally not considered very good tank mates for the bettas. Bettas may love them but they generally consider them "lunch" when they molt. I do not know of one instance when it has been totally successful. I am so sorry about your shrimp. 

Rose


----------



## OSUJillyBean (Dec 30, 2008)

That's alright. It's one reason why I went with such an inexpensive species (30 cents each). I need to head down to th LFS another forum-member recommended. Petsmart's sales people don't have much of a clue on what species will get along, which plants will survive underwater, etc.


----------



## kardon (Jan 4, 2009)

Most PetSmart/Petco associates aren't required to have much, um, training. It's more or less "_The section with the dark green tags are nice, the section with the light green tags are aggressive,_" et cetera. It's best to first ask what kind of tank _they_ have... (believe me... I know!) 

Though, I'm a bit surprised... the picture makes it look like a decent sized shrimp...


----------



## OSUJillyBean (Dec 30, 2008)

That's what I thoguht Kardon! But he managed to rip one in half and was toting the front half of it around looking quite proud of himself (sorry - I tend to anthromorphosize(sp?) on my fish). 

As of this morning I counted three but the rest could just be hiding out of sight.


----------

